# Xn / Xⁿ - prononciation des indices et des exposants (puissances) en mathématiques



## Gemmenita

Bonjour tout le monde,

Xn se lit X puissance n.

Mais

Xn se lit comment?


Merci beaucoup d'avance.


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

En théorie, cela devrait s'énoncer _"X indice n"_.


----------



## aider

Ou même "X n", à savoir : "X un", "X deux", "X trois" si le contexte le permet, ou d'une manière purement algébrique : "X a", "X b", etc

Ca va nettement plus vite...


----------



## Maître Capello

Cela va certes plus vite, mais dans certains contextes cela peut être ambigu étant donné que les puissances sont souvent dites de la même manière en France, à l'instar du fameux _E = mc2_ que certains disent « E égale M C deux » !


----------



## aider

Non, cher Maître, les puissances ne sont jamais dites "x trois" pour le cube de x.

En revanche, l'indice est une désignation de la variable (= valeur algébrique), une sorte de nom, d'étiquette.

x14  se dit : "X un puissance quatre" ou "exposant quatre"*

[…]
______________
* on pourrait alourdir en disant : "x indice un, élevé à la puissance quatre"


----------



## Logospreference-1

Comme Maître Capello j'ai souvent entendu à l'oral, certes ailleurs que dans un cours de mathématiques ou de physique, « E égal MC deux ».


----------



## Gemmenita

Tout d'abord merci beaucoup à tous!



Maître Capello said:


> à l'instar du fameux _E = mc2_ que certains disent « E égale M C deux »


En ce qui concerne cette fameuse équation d'Einstein, je crois que justement parce qu'elle est fameuse qu'on pourrait se permettre de la prononcer 'C deux'* - ce qui se fait chez moi, dans mon pays aussi. C'est-à-dire que la célébrité de cette équation en a fait, d'une part une expression connue et _popularisée_ (et dans les expressions on est normalement aussi court que possible, c'est pourquoi on supprime 'puissance'), mais d'autre part une expression qui ne peut pas être _généralisée_ pour tout Xn , sinon on le confondrait sûrement avec Xn.

Je crois que c'est ainsi pour la prononciation des identités remarquables qui sont fameux aussi, comme la première identité:
(a+b)2 = a2 + b2 + 2ab

On peut oraliser ainsi:

«a» plus «b» puissance deux égale «a deux plus b deux plus deux ab».

mais pour les nouvelles formules non-connues, comme par exemple:

E1 = E5 + E5

il faut absolument oraliser: « E un» égale «E cinq» plus « E puissance cinq».

*Bien que j'aie découvert une nouvelle manière de lire ici.  (E égale MC carré) […]


----------



## aider

(a+b)2 = a2+b2+ 2ab

On dira sans doute : "a plus b le tout au carrré égale a au carré plus b au carré plus deux a b"


----------



## Reynald

Gemmenita said:


> «a» plus «b» puissance deux égale «a deux plus b deux plus deux ab»


Un détail (mais qui peut vous intéresser) : ici on fait toujours oraliser "au carré" (plutôt que "puissance 2").
a plus b au carré égal... et la suite comme vous l'avez écrite.
Idem pour "puissance 3", oralisé en "au cube".


----------



## Gemmenita

Superbe! Une remarque ttrès minutieuse et très importante en même temps!

(Chez moi aussi on a l'emploi de 'au carré' ou 'au cube' _à côté de_ 'puissance 2' et 'puissance3'  mais on emploie parfois l'un parfois l'autre selon le cas ...)
Mais, on dirait que, à la française, il est obligatoire de dire 'au carré' ou 'au cube'.

Merci infiniment aider et Reynald!  2 (=  au carré!)


----------



## Maître Capello

aider said:


> Non, cher Maître, les puissances ne sont jamais dites "x trois" pour le cube de x.


Ne dites pas « jamais » quand vous n'en savez rien…  Ce n'est pas parce  que vous ne l'avez jamais entendu ni parce que cela n'est pas logique  que cela ne se dit pas ! Je ne souscris d'ailleurs pas du tout à la  prononciation « E égale M C deux », mais elle existe bel et bien ; c'est un fait indiscutable.



> x14  se dit : "X un puissance quatre" ou "exposant quatre"*
> […]
> ______________
> * on pourrait alourdir en disant : "x indice un, élevé à la puissance quatre"


D'accord pour la première version ou éventuellement la note qui est toutefois un peu verbeuse, mais je n'ai jamais entendu « exposant quatre » en ce qui me concerne.



Gemmenita said:


> Mais, on dirait que, à la française, il est obligatoire de dire 'au carré' ou 'au cube'.


Non, ce n'est pas obligatoire, mais c'est beaucoup plus fréquent que de dire « à la puissance deux/trois ». Quoi qu'il en soit, je prononce pour ma part A2 « A carré » plutôt que « A *au* carré », respectivement je prononce A3 « A cube » plutôt que « A *au* cube ». Pour les autres nombres, je dis An « A puissance N » plutôt que « A *à la* puissance N ».


----------



## Nicomon

Gemmenita said:


> *Bien que j'aie découvert une nouvelle manière de lire ici.  (E égale MC carré)


  Moi, c'est ce que dis... parce qu'on me l'a appris ainsi, jadis, naguère.


----------



## Reynald

aider said:


> Non, cher Maître, les puissances ne sont jamais dites "x trois" pour le cube de x.





Maître Capello said:


> Ne dites pas « jamais » quand vous n'en savez rien…  Ce n'est pas parce  que vous ne l'avez jamais entendu ni parce que cela n'est pas logique  que cela ne se dit pas !


Et cela se dit. 
Juste un exemple : dans l'identité remarquable suivante (puisque ce sont les exemples qui intéressent Gemmenita), les exposants 3 du deuxième membre se lisent couramment "trois" :

(a + b)3 = a3 + 3 a2b + 3 ab2 + b3

a plus b au cube égal a trois plus trois a deux b plus trois a b deux plus b trois


----------



## Bára

Bonjour à vous tous,
Je ne sais pas si le nom "exposant" est correct dans ce sens. J'aimerais savoir comment lire les signes mathématique 4, 5, 6, ... n placé au-dessus d'un chiffre. Je n'arrive pas à les taper ici et le copier coller ne marche pas.
Par exemple nous avons "2 carré" et "2 cubique", mais comment prononcer 2"4", 2"5" ... 2"n" ? (Imaginez les exposants


Merci beaucoup !


----------



## SergueiL

Bonjour,

Cela s'appelle bien un exposant.
D'une façon générale cela se lit : x puissance n. La puissance 2 peut se lire aussi "au carré" et la puissance 3 "au cube".


----------



## volo

Bonjour,

Et encore, si l'exposant est un nombre négatif, cela se lira "x puissance moins n".


----------



## Maître Capello

Bára said:


> "2 carré" et "2 cubique"


On ne dit jamais _2 carré_  ni _2 cubique_ .

Lorsque c'est un nombre qui est à élever au carré ou au cube, on dit toujours _*au* carré_ et _*au* cube_ : 52 et 53 se disent donc _cinq *au* carré_ et _cinq *au* cube_, respectivement.
Lorsque c'est une variable, on omet le plus souvent _au_, mais ce n'est pas obligatoire : _x_2 et _x_3 se disent donc surtout _x carré_ et _x cube_, mais on peut aussi dire _x *au* carré_ et _x *au* cube_.
Lorsque c'est une unité, on omet toujours _au_ : m2 se dit _mètre carré_.
Lorsque la puissance est différente de 2 ou 3, on dit _puissance_ ou parfois _*à la* puissance_, qu'il s'agisse d'un nombre, d'une variable ou d'une unité : _x_4 se dit donc _x (à la) puissance 4_, et 2_n_ se prononce _deux (à la) puissance n_.

*Remarque :* Les Français disent parfois uniquement le nombre de la puissance, sans dire _puissance_. Ainsi, la célèbre formule d'Einstein _E_ = _m c_2 se dit parfois _E égale m c deux_ en France !  Cet usage est à déconseiller et il peut prêter à confusion.

 Pour mettre du texte en exposant, il suffit d'utiliser les balises [sup]…[/sup].


----------



## snarkhunter

Maître Capello said:


> *Remarque :* Les Français disent parfois uniquement le nombre de la puissance, sans dire _puissance_. Ainsi, la célèbre formule d'Einstein _E_ = _m c_2 se dit parfois _E égale m c deux_ en France !  Cet usage est à déconseiller et il peut prêter à confusion.


... je pense surtout que cela a valeur d'exception, du fait de la notoriété de la formule et de son auteur.

Cela dit, et en y réfléchissant de plus près, je me demande si cette formulation n'a pas cours dans d'autres contextes, comme par exemple à la lecture verbale d'un polynôme... (avec l'exception notable de "bécarrarémoinquatracé", qui n'est pas un polynôme effectif, mais surtout une formule usuelle)


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Je rejoins Snarkhunter. La formulation E = mc2 en _E égale m c deux_ est une sorte d'expression toute faite.
De même, la lecture de polynômes se fait plus souvent avec énumération directe du nombre (_chiffre _souvent).


----------

